# Dendrobates galactonotus price



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a group of 4 juvie D. Galact's yellow phase. I was just wondering around how much these frogs go for at this size. They're in very good health. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have seen them on KS and a couple of the sponsors have them right now. Think between $60-$75 a piece is the price range.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Wonderfull, I got a good deal then. 


Thank you very much.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I would say around 70$ each, but I have seen them for as cheap as 50 and as much as 100. How much did you get yours for?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

$35 each. I knew that had to be worth more. I snagged 4 while I could. CB too, so I was told.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, you were right assuming they are cb. I have never seen wc galacs FS, not sure if thats coinsidence or if that is due to export laws...


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Any idea on the age? I'm not sure. I've never kept galact's before. Very bold frogs I've noticed so far.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

They look good, and sweet viv. It looks pretty grown if you've just set it up. 
Have you heard any calling? galacs can take at least 2 years to mature so if you hear calling they are probably at least 2. Other than that, if they look full grown and healthy they are probably at least a year old. Besides size and calling I have no idea how to tell how old a frog is, they age much better than us!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

No calling yet. I think they still have a while before they're mature, though, I am not sure.

Do the males call, before they mature? Or is that a sure sign that they ARE mature?


Sorry, I've only kept froglets, and I have not kept adults in the past.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Calling means they are sexually mature, but just because they do not call and are males it does not mean they are not mature. Calling depends on a lot of things, and if you just got them it may take a little while for them to get used to everything before they start thinking about breeding. Your frogs look great though!


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

otis07 said:


> Well, you were right assuming they are cb. I have never seen wc galacs FS, not sure if thats coinsidence or if that is due to export laws...


Yeah, since these guys are from Brazil, there are no wild-caughts. There was even some small discussion at one point about their legality, along with castis, even for CB's, but I think that has pretty much blown over.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Did you get those from the white plains show, I think I may have spoken to you.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

If those are from the White plains hsow I beleiv they are between 4-6 months old, and they are very healthy looking frogs.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

You are very unlikely to see WC galacs as they are native to Brazil. Brazil does not export...........likely entered the market from offspring from zoos, or paperwork was obtained in Europe and then imported.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

There were 1000's of Galacs smuggled out of Brazil in the late 90's, I believe most went through Surinam and then to Europe. Quite a few WC were brought over here, "legally" exported from Europe, most all were orange and reds. Some of the rarers morphs came over later as CB animals (yellow, moonshine, solid orange).


----------

